# I SELL COUNTERFIT KNOCKOFF NIKES



## wengbaoshan (Jan 14, 2009)

disregard I just had a brain burp, my stuff is total crap

Best wishes and good luck! Because I'm now a banned idiot. Off to the internet refuse pile I go. Bye. Oooo, look, I found tranny porn site...


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Jan 14, 2009)

Goodbye, don't let the door hit you on your @ss on the way out. Then again, yes, let it.


----------



## SoD Stitch (Jan 14, 2009)

Sometimes, ya gotta wonder what people are thinking . . . . .


----------



## Thorlifter (Jan 14, 2009)

Another kill by Matt. Good shot!


----------



## ccheese (Jan 14, 2009)

Nice one, Matt. Makes you a double ace, huh ??

Charles


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Jan 14, 2009)

ccheese said:


> Nice one, Matt. Makes you a double ace, huh ??
> 
> Charles




Do the moderators keep a tally?


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 14, 2009)

No.

And wasn't me. It was FBJ I think. I'm still shootin' approaches. No combat for me.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 14, 2009)

I know Erich got one, think Joe got the other two posts. Not sure who got the 'kill' though in banning it...


----------



## Erich (Jan 14, 2009)

Joe followed up and creamed this guys arse while I was happily editing the three goof posts


----------



## Wurger (Jan 14, 2009)

Not Joe but me. Sorry if you are angry of me Erich . But I couldn't look at these.


----------



## Erich (Jan 14, 2009)

not at all, glad you banned that clown


----------



## fly boy (Jan 14, 2009)

i don't know how to ban and when i get to a post like that they are already banned


----------



## Wurger (Jan 14, 2009)

Erich said:


> not at all, glad you banned that clown



Now it was Joe's job .He was faster than me.I deleted these posts only.


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 14, 2009)

So the question is, did Wurger use that asshat's own COUNTERFIT KNOCKOFF NIKES for the kick?


----------



## SoD Stitch (Jan 14, 2009)

GrauGeist said:


> So the question is, did Wurger use that asshat's own COUNTERFIT KNOCKOFF NIKES for the kick?



ROFL!


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 14, 2009)

fly boy said:


> i don't know how to ban and when i get to a post like that they are already banned



Well then. Banning is for adults. Just keep your nose clean fly boy. Your doing good dude.


----------



## Njaco (Jan 14, 2009)

> i don't know how to ban and when i get to a post like that they are already banned



flyboy, you have to be a Mod to do things like that, oh wise, little grasshopper.

and congratulations on your one year anniversary!


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 14, 2009)

Oh I missed that! Congrats fly boy on your 1yr anniversary!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 14, 2009)

Yeah...cool! Well done flyboy!


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Jan 15, 2009)

Congrats on your one year anniversary Flyboy!


----------



## Geedee (Jan 15, 2009)

This is a great aviation orientated thread....

You complete your flying in 'Trainers' ...which way is the wind 'Sock' pointing ?...before moving on to fly 'Wellingtons' fitted with de-icer 'Boots', 'Slipper' tanks, and not forgetting to take a holiday at 'Sandals'.

Its Ok, I've stopped drinking coffee now...back to normal !


----------



## Doubl3Ac3 (Jan 15, 2009)

ccheese said:


> Nice one, Matt. Makes you a double ace, huh ??
> 
> Charles



Lol hey i thought i was the Doubl3Ac3


----------



## fly boy (Jan 16, 2009)

Njaco said:


> flyboy, you have to be a Mod to do things like that, oh wise, little grasshopper.
> 
> and congratulations on your one year anniversary!



huh? oh yea duh


----------



## thewritingwriter89 (Jan 16, 2009)

Another internet stooge dies a miserable death.


----------



## A4K (Jan 16, 2009)

thewritingwriter89 said:


> Another internet stooge dies a miserable death.



Don't worry mate, there are plenty more...Just look at the stuff Lucky gets away with!!! (Sorry Jan !!!    )


----------



## thewritingwriter89 (Jan 16, 2009)

A4K said:


> Don't worry mate, there are plenty more...Just look at the stuff Lucky gets away with!!! (Sorry Jan !!!    )



I don't think the idiot above us and Lucky are even in the same boat.  Long live Lucky's avatars.


----------



## Flyboy2 (Jan 16, 2009)

Haha  

I love when these spammer guys get toasted


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 17, 2009)

Vassili Zaitzev said:


> Goodbye, don't let the door hit you on your @ss on the way out. Then again, yes, let it.



Needs to hit him in the head, but I guess his brains are in his @ss so that will suffice!


----------

